# Roland GX-24 not connecting



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

Please help!
I purchased a used Roland GX-24 and have been using it for a week. Today I went to use it and my computer no longer recognizes the cutter. I have tried reinstalling the drivers and haven't had any luck. I tried plugging other usb devices into the same usb and they work fine. I appreciate any help.

Matt


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

what kind of computer and os are you using? did you check all the cabling? i mean it's probably something really simple but something you don't see right now. are you using it through corel or illy or the standalone cutstudio?


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

I have tried different cables.. My o/s is XP and my system is very current. I use Corel with cut studio. The problem is when I use to plug the cutter in you would hear the usb connected sound, and now nothing. When I plug other devices into the same usb port it recognizes them. I'm thinking there is something wrong with the cutter itself. Any other suggestions?

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It could be a lot of things, do it methodically:
PC seems to be OK - recognises USB devices.
Check the USB port on the printer for physical damage.
Change the cable.
See whether another PC or laptop recognises it as a USB device - that will tell you whether the printer is OK.
Are there optional ports on the printer - it might just be a disabled port due to software glitch.
If you don't get any joy, it's probably a mainboard issue - do you have a warranty?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yes, time for troubleshooting 101. turn off everything and plug in what you want connected via usb(cutter). then turn your equipment on with your pc being the last to be turned on. i don't know about the pc (use mac) but this was the way i was taught to go through step by step what the problem could be.

if your pc recognizes other usb peripherals then it's probably software related. (only because the roland is of such high quality i doubt something as significant as a fried board would be the problem, hey, but who knows). try reinstalling everything on the disc EXACTLY the way the instructions say. and make sure your cutter software thru corel is the only thing running. try to think of anything you could have done to cause this.

don't know what could have happened with the communication between your pc and cutter within that timeframe you describe. did you install other software for other devices? something could now be conflicting with the roland software. if you still don't have any luck call your sales rep and then roland. it might be a problem that they're familiar with.

AND when everything thing is good to go again, get a cheap usb hub or an internal usb adapter so you can just leave everything plugged in without doing the old 'switch-a-roo' everytime you need to use a different piece of equipment. -good luck.


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. I think the cutter has a internal problem. I tried hooking it up to 2 other computers and it wasn't recognized. Looks like someone sold me a faulty cutter.. Weird that it worked for a week. Back to my Desay xp-380p for now... amazing how I'm switching back to my "cheap" cutter.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Does it have any other port type?
Is the port physically damaged - would explain why it can work sometimes?
Would you like us to go round & beat the other guy up? ;-)


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

Still no luck. I bought a serial cable from the source... and that didnt work. Is there a special kind of serial cable I need to buy? I think the usb port is messed up on the cutter. Not sure what else to do. My local roland company said to send it to them to look at... they charge $100 per hour... that could get very expensive. ERRRRRR.. anyone have a spare board for the cutter?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

can't you send it back to your dealer? the problem of getting it back to roland should rest upon him. i'd also send him back the serial cable. if there's a problem with a so-called reputable dealer then maybe people on the forum deserve to know about it. good luck snowman.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If both ports aren't working then it suggests a board problem, or DOA as we say here.
Can you return it?
Will they pay to fix it?
Otherwise bite the bullet - scrap or repair.


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey buddy i had a similar problem what i did use a dif port lpt1 lpt2 good luck:d


----------



## EDWIN ACOSTA (Mar 30, 2008)

Or try re installing all over good luck.:d


----------



## snowmancanada (May 2, 2008)

I bought the machine second hand of someone local, not a company. It worked fine for a bit then it went dead.

What do you mean lpt1 port? do I need a difference cable? I have tried reinstalling a few times without any luck. 

I'm trying to find a board for cheap. It's pretty easy to take it apart and reinstall board. Anyone know where I can find one for a good price?


----------



## utrink (Apr 20, 2011)

It is now 2021 and we had the problem of purchasing a used GX-24 which worked great for about a year and a half, then just quit communicating through the USB Type B port. Tried getting a serial cable and a null modem serial cable but because we use AI and a Mac, could not get it to work with any serial cable. Finally ordered some replacement USB type B ports from Amazon (10 pieces for about $6), removed the old USB port (difficult with a soldering iron and manual solder sucker tool), gored out the two side holes which just stabilize the new port, and replaced. It worked and solved our non-communication/not-recognized problem. Now it is working just like it did before.


----------



## LOGOS_1127 (Jul 20, 2021)

utrink said:


> It is now 2021 and we had the problem of purchasing a used GX-24 which worked great for about a year and a half, then just quit communicating through the USB Type B port. Tried getting a serial cable and a null modem serial cable but because we use AI and a Mac, could not get it to work with any serial cable. Finally ordered some replacement USB type B ports from Amazon (10 pieces for about $6), removed the old USB port (difficult with a soldering iron and manual solder sucker tool), gored out the two side holes which just stabilize the new port, and replaced. It worked and solved our non-communication/not-recognized problem. Now it is working just like it did before.


I think this has to be my fix too - I would love to know a bit more about this method before I rip the guts out - Just standard USB B ports work ok ? any photos would be GREATLY appreciated! 
J


----------



## utrink (Apr 20, 2011)

B07F6L1DHR is the Amazon part number and I am attaching a picture. We have already put the cutter back together so can't take a picture of the board. All I can say is that it doesn't matter if you kind of tear up the holes for the side tabs as there are no connections - they are just to anchor the port. Try to be careful removing the four small connections underneath without harming the circuits.It would have been much easier with the proper tools, but I only had the manual plastic solder sucker and an iron that eventually got hot enough to remove the old one. Once we removed the old one, cleaned up the board and made the anchor holes large enough to insert the new tabs, it was pretty easy and it worked as soon as we put it back together and reconnected everything. Hope that helps.


----------



## LOGOS_1127 (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks so much for getting back ! - I realise now photos were an unreasonable request  I was frantically trying to fix at the time - but I got it all opened up - would have been easier just hacking holes I think - USB was broken away from those 4 pins - but I managed to get serial communicating - but not with illustrator - works with an inferior vinyl software - but roland's AI plugin continues to be the spanner in the works. Thanks again and good luck.


----------

